

Ask HN: Am I too old to become a developer? - throw-it-away

Hi HN, long time reader here. I am 29, and I&#x27;ve just been accepted into a Master&#x27;s program in Computer Science. I am an engineer by eduction (not CS) and have been working in the financial industry (quite profitably) for the past five years. I have a good grasp of programming in several languages, but all for personal projects and fun, nothing professionally. Needless to say, it&#x27;ll be a while before I&#x27;m a code-ninja; I haven&#x27;t put in my 10 years. So my question is this: will I be considered too old to get into the industry 2 years from now? I want to do this more than anything else, and I personally feel that I&#x27;ll be really good at it, but I would love to hear your views.
======
matysanchez
I don't think so. There is a lot of companies that hire people like you
because you have a different point of view and experiences and that give you a
lot of value for that comapnies.

------
ddesai
This should give you some encouragement:
[http://b.qr.ae/KypUrt](http://b.qr.ae/KypUrt) (Read first response by Adam
D'Angelo, Quora Founder)

------
akbar501
No, you're not too old.

You will be hired, or not, based on skill.

